# Classical Music Videos



## RickinAK (May 13, 2009)

Hello everyone. I am new here and I registered specifically so I could ask this question: Are there any good quality classical music videos. The other night I was surfing around and came across one which I thought was excellent. It got me to thinking, "Why do I never seem to run across classical music videos?" Can you direct me to any you think are enjoyable? Have you every considered making a such a video yourself?


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, I'm not sure what you're defining as a "classical music video" but the local university has a TV station and when they're not broadcasting their programming they show something called the "Classics Arts Network." It shows clips from opera, ballet and instrumental music. I've seen some clips of arias that look like they were made specifically to be a music video.


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

"The Bolero", directed by Allan Miller, won an academy award, as did "From Mao to Mozart" - Isaac Stern in China. Another interesting film "Gypsy Heart" portrays flamenco music and dance. All of these may be at your local library. There is a lot of footage on youtube.com as well. For example, Scarlatti - Sonata K119 in D major · Irena Koblar... I have made compilations of such entertaining performances.


----------



## RickinAK (May 13, 2009)

Thank you for the reminder of "The Bolero!" That was excellent to be sure. I looked at the video of Irena Koblar, which I thank you for as well. It is fine playing and solid video but I am interested in something a bit more out of the box, where the video does more than simply show the artist performing. This is the best example I have found of the sort of thing I have in mind: 



 I don't especially care for the dancing but I admire the way the music is used as a springboard to inspire visual images. Reactions? Directions to other like minded videos?


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Relevant searches there might incorporate "performance art", "choreography", "interpretation"...

These I encountered while looking at cello performances: Stringfever Bolero & History of Music | A Cello Rondo | Sacher Variations - Ophelie Gaillard

Its kind of a random thing to try searching for, I'd say.


----------



## RickinAK (May 13, 2009)

Vavaving--Thank you for the links. The Stringfever videos are fun but I especially appreciated A Cello Rondo. I shared it with a cellist pal of mine who shared this link http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6je44_fao-schwarz-big-piano_music I hope you appreciate.


----------

